# Carvana Vending Machine



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ok so at the risk (and I suppose expectation) of getting completely annihilated for this...

Has anyone ever bought a car from Carvana, either for delivery or out of their vending machine?

Because I'm about to do it and this is my last chance to get talked off the ledge &#128514;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> Ok so at the risk (and I suppose expectation) of getting completely annihilated for this...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought a car from Carvana, either for delivery or out of their vending machine?
> 
> Because I'm about to do it and this is my last chance to get talked off the ledge &#128514;


Ive wondered about them too
Run the price through kbb 
to make sure you arent getting
hosed too bad on that


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ive wondered about them too
> Run the price through kbb
> to make sure you arent getting
> hosed too bad on that


Honestly, I really think I've covered all my bases. Clean car fax, very reasonable price according to kbb, great interest rate, low miles, i found the EXACT car I want in every way possible. But I've never bought a car without going through the whole in person negotiation process so it FEELS like there should be a catch here, and I'm just not seeing it yet.

I haven't seen anyone post on here about buying a car online, unless I've missed something, but I'd love any feedback.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No but I use to pickup the Carvana workers. I need to test drive my vehicles to make sure they work for me. But if you don’t, I see no reason why not.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> Honestly, I really think I've covered all my bases. Clean car fax, very reasonable price according to kbb, great interest rate, low miles, i found the EXACT car I want in every way possible. But I've never bought a car without going through the whole in person negotiation process so it FEELS like there should be a catch here, and I'm just not seeing it yet.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone post on here about buying a car online, unless I've missed something, but I'd love any feedback.


The only downside could be that they stick it to you on a trade in 
Im sure the have some kind of language in there thats contingent 
on the condition of the trade
What kind of car are you getting?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No but I use to pickup the Carvana workers. I need to test drive my vehicles to make sure they work for me. But if you don't, I see no reason why not.


Totally agree and I also need to- the buying process includes a 7 day test drive. Full 100% refund of a $1000 deposit if I decide I don't want it in that time, and they'll come get it at no charge.

I do prefer to get the financing done before I test drive a car, because I tend to make better decisions when I do them in that order &#128519;

But I'm really familiar with the make/model of the car I'm buying as I've rented around 7 of them over the past year. So that definitely helps.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> The only downside could be that they stick it to you on a trade in
> Im sure the have some kind of language in there thats contingent
> on the condition of the trade
> What kind of car are you getting?


Not trading a car in so that's not an issue! I'm buying a nearly new Jeep Compass. With 4x4, so I can drive on all the things &#128515;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Totally agree and I also need to- the buying process includes a 7 day test drive. Full 100% refund of a $1000 deposit if I decide I don't want it in that time, and they'll come get it at no charge.
> 
> I do prefer to get the financing done before I test drive a car, because I tend to make better decisions when I do them in that order &#128519;
> 
> But I'm really familiar with the make/model of the car I'm buying as I've rented around 7 of them over the past year. So that definitely helps.


That's awesome on the ability to return it with a full refund. It sounds like you are familiar w/ the fine print, so that's good.

The workers I picked up always spoke highly of the company. I'd pick them up after they delivered a vehicle or I'd drop them off at a place to pickup a vehicle Carvana bought.

Good luck! I hate buying cars and going to a dealership and dealing with shady sales guys who want to try to jack up price or who think I know nothing about car parts because I'm a woman. So this sounds like a good option.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The only thing I can say is Carvana is convenient but it comes at a price. I just helped my daughter buy a used car and found the prices for a Honda Civic EX with the same model year and comparable mileage significantly higher on Carvana.

By the way, KBB is very dealer friendly, always has been.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The only thing I can say is Carvana is convenient but it comes at a price. I just helped my daughter buy a used car and found the prices for a Honda Civic EX with the same model year and comparable mileage significantly higher on Carvana.
> 
> By the way, KBB is very dealer friendly, always has been.


Did you go with her and experience the post-apocalyptic version of buying from a dealership?

Cause that's been a TOTAL nightmare &#129318;&#127996;‍♀


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

We have not bought a car from Carvana but we have sold 2 now. I sold my 2017 Mazda 6 to Carvana back in 11/2019 and the price they paid was almost retail price on the car. Carvana sold it for just a little bit more than they paid... Very easy deal and easy to deal with!

We just sold my wife's Audi A5 Cabriolet to Carvana last month and this sale went even easier than the first one! Used car prices are way up and when I check with Carvana back in November the offer was OK but I knew I could do better. When I did it again last month their offer price was up by $4500! I was shocked it was pretty much high retail. Carvana will make about $700 off the car and it already has a pending sale.

I would consider buying a car from Carvana based on how well our selling cars to them has gone


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Did you go with her and experience the post-apocalyptic version of buying from a dealership?
> 
> Cause that's been a TOTAL nightmare &#129318;&#127996;‍♀


Yes I went with her and dealt with the dealers bullshit for her! That wonderful "dealership experience" is why people are willing to pay a littler more for Carvana.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve known a couple of people who owned Jeeps and were not happy with them.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've known a couple of people who owned Jeeps and were not happy with them.


Really? What weren't they happy about?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> Really? What weren't they happy about?


Engine problem in both cases. I don't know the specifics. You might want to check Consumer Report ratings.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ashlee2004 said:


> Honestly, I really think I've covered all my bases. Clean car fax, very reasonable price according to kbb, great interest rate, low miles, i found the EXACT car I want in every way possible. But I've never bought a car without going through the whole in person negotiation process so it FEELS like there should be a catch here, and I'm just not seeing it yet.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone post on here about buying a car online, unless I've missed something, but I'd love any feedback.


And of course your gonna' use it for U/L, right? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And of course your gonna' use it for U/L, right? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


.....no.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Really? What weren't they happy about?


I didn't want to butt in about your Jeep choice because it's none of my business but since someone else already threw up a warning flag..... Jeeps are an example of "whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger"! People either love them or hate them.

The reliability of them is somewhat questionable but others will say they very reliable. One thing Jeep lovers and haters can both agree on is that Jeep parts are expensive which makes them costlier to fix then similar SUV's.

Take a good look at the Toyota RAV4 in comparison. The RAV4 is cookie cutter and boring but.......it's a Toyota. I had one and liked it although there isn't anything thrilling about it. If you are just looking for functionality and reliability it's hard to beat a Toyota.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I didn't want to butt in about your Jeep choice because it's none of my business but since someone else already threw up a warning flag..... Jeeps are an example of "whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger"! People either love them or hate them.
> 
> The reliability of them is somewhat questionable but others will say they very reliable. One thing Jeep lovers and haters can both agree on is that Jeep parts are expensive which makes them costlier to fix then similar SUV's.
> 
> Take a good look at the Toyota RAV4 in comparison.


You aren't butting in, I'm putting this all out there for this sort of feedback to try and make the best decision! I'll check it out and thanks.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I didn't want to butt in about your Jeep choice because it's none of my business but since someone else already threw up a warning flag..... Jeeps are an example of "whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger"! People either love them or hate them.
> 
> The reliability of them is somewhat questionable but others will say they very reliable. One thing Jeep lovers and haters can both agree on is that Jeep parts are expensive which makes them costlier to fix then similar SUV's.
> 
> Take a good look at the Toyota RAV4 in comparison. The RAV4 is cookie cutter and boring but.......it's a Toyota. I had one and liked it although there isn't anything thrilling about it. If you are just looking for functionality and reliability it's hard to beat a Toyota.


I agree &#128175; with your RAV4 assessment.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've known a couple of people who owned Jeeps and were not happy with them.


I've heard the same thing. I wanted the cute Jeep with the x on the taillights, can't think of name. And a few mechanics I had as pax said stay away from Jeep.



Seamus said:


> I didn't want to butt in about your Jeep choice because it's none of my business but since someone else already threw up a warning flag..... Jeeps are an example of "whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger"! People either love them or hate them.
> 
> The reliability of them is somewhat questionable but others will say they very reliable. One thing Jeep lovers and haters can both agree on is that Jeep parts are expensive which makes them costlier to fix then similar SUV's.
> 
> Take a good look at the Toyota RAV4 in comparison. The RAV4 is cookie cutter and boring but.......it's a Toyota. I had one and liked it although there isn't anything thrilling about it. If you are just looking for functionality and reliability it's hard to beat a Toyota.


I had a RAV4 and loved it! My friend has the Honda CRV and loves hers. I have a Subie now but the parts are as expensive as BMW, no exaggeration.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Engine problem in both cases. I don't know the specifics. You might want to check Consumer Report ratings.


Yeah, powertrain issues for a few I know as well. Ironically, one of my other daughters wanted a Jeep Compass last year. It was private party and it had a blown transmission. Although I thought it was crazy to even think about buying it I priced a transmission for it......Yeah, NO.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I am a car guy and own four Wranglers.(jeep) There are no good jeeps, just some are better than others. For your usage I would recommend you look at other makes. Check out the Kia Sportage and compare.100000 mile or 10 year warranty


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've heard many more good things than bad about Carvana. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And of course your gonna' use it for U/L, right? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;





ashlee2004 said:


> .....no.


That *ASS*umption got shot down pretty fast! :roflmao:

I know, I know... We're on youpeadotnet and all that, but it was still funny. :biggrin:



Seamus said:


> That wonderful "dealership experience" is why people are willing to pay a littler more for Carvana.


I think that pretty much covers it. Some people like the convenience and the freedom of not having to deal with idiot salespeople and I guess are willing to pay for it. :thumbup:

I do neither and buy my vehicles from idiot private sellers. :biggrin:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> Ok so at the risk (and I suppose expectation) of getting completely annihilated for this...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought a car from Carvana, either for delivery or out of their vending machine?
> 
> Because I'm about to do it and this is my last chance to get talked off the ledge &#128514;


The no hagle places charge a premium. 
Just make sure you compare the same car at other dealerships. Use cars.com and find similar cars and what the prices are.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ive wondered about them too
> Run the price through kbb
> to make sure you arent getting
> hosed too bad on that


On CNBC they said they're making an average of $3000 a car
To me that's high


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought my 2017 Hyundai Elantra from Carvana 10 months ago. And the funny thing is they listed the trim wrong so I got an upgraded Elantra for the price of a lower trim lol.

Inspect the photos online and make sure you are getting the car you are paying for.

Carfax was clean, wasn’t a rental car and still had 20K miles left until the Hyundai warranty expired.

Besides worn spark plugs a few months after purchase (covered by the warranty) and needing a new battery last month (it still had the original and this winter killed it), I’ve had no issues with the vehicle. The car even came with new tires.

Definitely use the 100 day warranty Carvana has. Go over the car and get anything done that needs to be fixed while the warranty is active.

Like others have said, be careful with the Jeeps tho. Can be an amazing vehicle but can also be a nightmare.

Good luck and let me know if you have any questions about the buying process. It was a breeze, I didn’t speak to anyone on the phone lol. Just showed up to the Carvana location and drove off with the vehicle.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> very reasonable price according to kbb


Because KBB is high also.
I'll add that this is not a good time to buy.
Prices go up this time of year. Tax refunds and now the added stimulus checks.
But of course if you're in need or want right now, it can't be helped.



ashlee2004 said:


> But I'm really familiar with the make/model of the car I'm buying as I've rented around 7 of them over the past year. So that definitely helps.


^^^ THIS ^^^
Buying a car you're familiar with or already drove before definitely helps.



ashlee2004 said:


> I'm buying a nearly new Jeep Compass


As long as it's not a Pick-Up truck....apparently 



CarlWinslow said:


> worn spark plugs


That's not something you hear everyday.
Is that still "a thing"? LOL


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> You aren't butting in, I'm putting this all out there for this sort of feedback to try and make the best decision! I'll check it out and thanks.


No matter what car you decide to buy it's a good idea to have the car inspected by a qualified, trusted mechanic.

Also, check out Scotty Kilmer on Youtube (he's got more than one billion views). He really knows his stuff and he's a huge Toyota fan and a major Jeep critic.



wallae said:


> On CNBC they said they're making an average of $3000 a car
> To me that's high


Most used cars sold by dealers have high markups.

In general, dealers make much higher profits on used cars than new ones.



KevinJohnson said:


> The no hagle places charge a premium.
> Just make sure you compare the same car at other dealerships. Use cars.com and find similar cars and what the prices are.


You can include Carmax. Their prices are also skyhigh.

In some cases the prices are so high that it makes more economic sense to pay a more and buy and brand new car.



CarlWinslow said:


> I bought my 2017 Hyundai Elantra from Carvana 10 months ago. And the funny thing is they listed the trim wrong so I got an upgraded Elantra for the price of a lower trim lol.
> 
> Inspect the photos online and make sure you are getting the car you are paying for.
> 
> ...


Is there any slippage after shifting into reverse?

I rented a few Elantras a few years ago and on every one of them the transmission would slip a little after shifting into reverse before the car would move.

In case you're gonna ask I didn't shift into reverse until the car came to a complete stop.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

better than buying on craigslist at least they do a thorough inspection, shift is another good site, they let you return in 7 days


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> By the way, KBB is very dealer friendly, always has been.


Exactly. A lot of people believe that KBB is some kind of bible that sets used car prices that are gospel. Every time I sell a used car, I will have at least one person who says, "but KBB says the price should be $x".

I have to tell them that KBB does not decide what car prices should be; it is simply a price tracker that tries to estimate what used cars are currently selling for in a given local market, and it doesn't do that very accurately.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> No matter what car you decide to buy it's a good idea to have the car inspected by a qualified, trusted mechanic.
> 
> Also, check out Scotty Kilmer on Youtube (he's got more than one billion views). He really knows his stuff and he's a huge Toyota fan and a major Jeep critic.
> 
> ...


They make lots on both
They just claim they don't &#128514;
Save paying commission 
Nobody is making 3000 off me
1500 is fine


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> They make lots on both
> They just claim they don't &#128514;
> Save paying commission
> Nobody is making 3000 off me
> 1500 is fine


Don't try to buy a Ford Bronco because you'll be paying THOUSANDS above sticker IF you can get one at all.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Don't try to buy a Ford Bronco because you'll be paying THOUSANDS above sticker IF you can get one at all.


My buddy sold a new gt 40 about 50,000 above sticker and 70 over invoice 
The owner a slick guy in a 200 silk shirt and sandals said; I can't afford to pay you the regular commission &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
The are all pieces of sheet
He could, he just didn't want to

So are the exact same thing happened at the Nissan dealership on a gtr

They could be charged with Rico


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> My buddy sold a new gt 40 about 50,000 above sticker and 70 over invoice
> The owner a slick guy in a 200 silk shirt and sandals said; I can't afford to pay you the regular commission &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> The are all pieces of sheet
> He could, he just didn't want to
> ...


It's bad business to be in. I read an article written by a reporter who went undercover as a salesman and it was not a pretty picture.

While acknowledging that there were some dishonest car salesman he said the REAL villains were the owners and top level managers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's bad business to be in. I read an article written by a reporter who went undercover as a salesman and it was not a pretty picture.
> 
> While acknowledging that there were some dishonest car salesman he said the REAL villains were the owners and top level managers.


She is right
And it's criminal 
They have service writers ripping off old ladies by having them on tiny pay and commission 
Doing this exact same thing 
https://apnews.com/article/60f2407f72610afefbddf570fe28eecc
We have a female owner here
on tv..."For every sale we give money to the dog rescue" 
Probably 2 bucks for every thousand she rips off from some old lady


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> She is right
> And it's criminal
> They have service writers ripping off old ladies by having them on tiny pay and commission
> Doing this exact same thing
> https://apnews.com/article/60f2407f72610afefbddf570fe28eecc


That news story is from 1992. Things like that contributed to the massive decline of Sears.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> That news story is from 1992. Things like that contributed to the massive decline of Sears.


You just got a remember that many of these well-dressed owners used to look like this a few years back


----------



## RoadKook (Aug 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I am a car guy and own four Wranglers.(jeep) There are no good jeeps, just some are better than others. For your usage I would recommend you look at other makes. Check out the Kia Sportage and compare.100000 mile or 10 year warranty


Actually the Wrangler TJ built from 99-05 are pretty much bullet proof and if maintained should run for 300k miles. Straight 6 motor easy to work on and plentiful parts. Value on these Jeeps have sky rocketed. 2006 is when the problems started with the Wrangler. I have an 02 iand is a blast to drive and off road.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> You might want to check Consumer Report ratings.


The problem with _Condemner Reports_ is that it does not like anything that is not a Toyota or a Lexus or the occasional Audi or Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem with _Condemner Reports_ is that it does not like anything that is not a Toyota or a Lexus or the occasional Audi or Mercedes-Benz.


It sounds like they're pretty accurate. I haven't owned anything but Toyota or Lexus for the last 25 years and have had close to zero problems.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> It sounds like they're pretty accurate.


There are good cars out there other than Toyotas, the Toyota with a fancy price tag, the Mercedes-Benz and the Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ashlee2004 said:


> .....no.


You sure 'bout that?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are good cars out there other than Toyotas, the Toyota with a fancy price tag, the Mercedes-Benz and the Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag.


Agreed. Toyotas are the best value though.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

TrueCar has been the best for pricing. Some dealerships will send you exclusive offers that made me back out of getting a used car twice for brand new Camrys. Plus you get test drive and all that as usual. Looks like $22,500 (used 2020 30k miles Carvana) vs $25,000 (brand new TC) for a Compass. About the same I ended up getting a Camry for.
Also in terms of loan it works best to have a bank give you a rate first for dealerships to match, otherwise they might try mark up those cheaper prices with interest adding it all back in with extra high interest.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> Really? What weren't they happy about?


In Consumer Reports Used Car Buying Guide, not a single Dodge Jeep Crysler product is recommended.

I have a laundry list of things that have gone bad. On my 2013 Charger with 5.7 Hemi. As she is, needs new front control arms as the bushings only last 120K, and the left front brake rotor is wrapped. The motor has been apart 2 1/2 times now cause of lifter issues. Dealer paid for the first as it is a 5000$ job. Cost me 1,200 the second time. and well the 1/2 time is on me and had to replace the driver side Head Gasket. Fuel pump twice, both headlights, don't get the cheap 99$ specials. Buying one of those FIXD moduals for the Check engine light has been very helpful. Good luck.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 5.7 Hemi.


My DeSoto has a hemi of the same size. That is the only similarity between the two. Mine drinks gasolene and needs octane booster, as it was designed for hundred octane premium. The octane booster fouls the plugs and makes the points pit..



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As she is, needs new front control arms as the bushings


Good to see that Chrysler is maintaining its notoriety for crummy front ends.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The motor has been apart 2 1/2 times now cause of lifter issues. Dealer paid for the first as it is a 5000$ job. Cost me 1,200 the second time. and well the 1/2 time is on me and had to replace the driver side Head Gasket. Fuel pump twice,


The hemi always was a touchy engine. It was not quite as bad as some of those Italian or German things, but, still, for an American..............


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Agreed. Toyotas are the best value though.


Well..
Pay double for a 2009 Toyota with 80,000 miles vs a Buick or Sonata Limited with the same miles and year 
I can't make that math work


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> Well..
> Pay double for a 2009 Toyota with 80,000 miles vs a Buick or Sonata Limited with the same miles and year
> I can't make that math work


The math works for me.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> The math works for me.


It depends on the user
I paid 4g and had no collision fire theft 
Got hit and totaled 
If the guy had no insurance all a Toyota would have done is cost me double 
As it was I put on on 40,000 Uber miles with that car without a single repair
How could paying double for a Toyota pay off
I see plenty of Toyota's getting towed off the side of the road 
takes a lot of repairs to equal saving 4000
Saw a Mazda 3 favorite of some people burn on the side of the hwy yesterday 
Sheet happens

When you spend 4000 and keep 4,000 in cash you lose no time 
I was back on the road in a week (making 1500)
If I had spent all my cash I'd still be sitting at home wondering what I was going to do


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Back in the days when I was a taxi fleet owner and you could make a living <sigh> I 
bought a half dozen or so vehicles via eBay.

Every vehicle I purchased was exactly as described because these dealers lived
and died by feedback. (Most of them were straight from auction to online.)

Bought online from a few out of state dealer websites, as well.

If you've done your homework and read the fine print you should be OK.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I've heard the same thing. I wanted the cute Jeep with the x on the taillights, can't think of name. And a few mechanics I had as pax said stay away from Jeep.
> 
> 
> I had a RAV4 and loved it! My friend has the Honda CRV and loves hers. I have a Subie now but the parts are as expensive as BMW, no exaggeration.


I have a subaru too. I love it but you're right about parts and repairs. Its the one thing about Subarus that suck.



Seamus said:


> I didn't want to butt in about your Jeep choice because it's none of my business but since someone else already threw up a warning flag..... Jeeps are an example of "whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger"! People either love them or hate them.
> 
> The reliability of them is somewhat questionable but others will say they very reliable. One thing Jeep lovers and haters can both agree on is that Jeep parts are expensive which makes them costlier to fix then similar SUV's.
> 
> Take a good look at the Toyota RAV4 in comparison. The RAV4 is cookie cutter and boring but.......it's a Toyota. I had one and liked it although there isn't anything thrilling about it. If you are just looking for functionality and reliability it's hard to beat a Toyota.


Im in the Jeep lovers category. I beat TF out of my compass and got over 200k miles on it w no major issues. I also thought the parts were relatively cheap? But maybe thats because I never had anything major go wrong with it and I have a Subaru now which are not at all cheap to fix.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

mch said:


> I have a subaru too. I love it but you're right about parts and repairs. Its the one thing about Subarus that suck.
> 
> 
> Im in the Jeep lovers category. I beat TF out of my compass and got over 200k miles on it w no major issues. I also thought the parts were relatively cheap? But maybe thats because I never had anything major go wrong with it and I have a Subaru now which are not at all cheap to fix.


Subaru had head gasket issues 
Honda had transmission issues 
Toyota had engine blowing sludge issues 
Sheet happens

*Toyota* settled a class-action engine-*sludge* suit in 2007 that covered an estimated 2.5-million *Toyota* and Lexus vehicles made between 1997 and 2002.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> The math works for me.


Toyotas are just getting warmed up with 80k miles assuming it's been properly maintained. Buicks and Sonatas might be done at 80k.



wallae said:


> Well..
> Pay double for a 2009 Toyota with 80,000 miles vs a Buick or Sonata Limited with the same miles and year
> I can't make that math work


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Toyotas are just getting warmed up with 80k miles assuming it's been properly maintained. Buicks and Sonatas might be done at 80k.


&#128514;
Got any actual factual evidence of any that?
Personal feelings are nice but don't count
Bureau of Transportation indicates that the average age across the board for vehicles still on the road is just over 11 yearsaccording to Autotrader, and the average may be approaching 12 years. Standard cars in this day and age are expected to keep running up to 200,000 miles, while cars with electric engines are expected to last for up to 300,000 miles.
https://www.caranddriver.com/research/a32758625/how-many-miles-does-a-car-last/
And might??
You might be dead in 2 weeks &#128514;
What extra will you get from your Toyota from the grave


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Comes standard with a used drink cup??


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

So serious question. The Jeep I'm hopefully going to end up keeping is less than halfway through the original manufacturer's powertrain warranty. So wouldn't that take care of any potential issues with the transmission that have been mentioned? Besides anything I cause myself through normal wear and tear, I mean. If it's under warranty for another 40,000 miles / another 3 years, do I really need to be THAT concerned? 

I ask because I had an Audi A4 convertible right out of college, and about 2 years into driving it the transmission went out. Still under original warranty. Manufacturer paid 100% of the $12k to replace it, which only took about 3 days. No involvement of my insurance policy or my credit card. I wouldn't have called that a deal breaker even if I'd known in advance it was coming 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Good to see that Chrysler is maintaining its notoriety for crummy front ends.


I knew buying a so called American car would have more issues than say a Honda or Toyota. And being old enough and experienced enough to know what will go bad and approx when. But dam you would think they would up there game after all these years. The parts suppliers to Dodge has been my biggest complaint.

On the flip side, rolled into Vegas years ago in a Corolla, then the Batt light comes on, great didn't bring tools either, it's a Toyota right ? With about 120k on it. Only needed two wrenches to pull the Altenator, such luck, but to my dismay a Delco Remy sticker on it! Like seriously WTF me over, a GM part in a Toyota ?. It's no wonder it only lasted 120k. I got 300k on the Jap alt in my second Accord and at that it was only the brushes that were wore out.

Ash, it is not so much that the warrantee is good, it is when and where you are at should something leaves one stranded. Having triple AAA with a 100 mile tow is a must. Here is an example, same Toyota going to Vegas again, 196,000k. Climbing Baker Grade, as the truckers call it leaving Baker, nearing to the top we hear this loud bang, like wtf we didn't hit anything. Managed to make it to the top to pull over off I-15. The plastic tub, near the Radiator cap just slit apart, a 2 inch crack. Now what do you do ? Tow it back to Barstow leave it there and get a rental ? No it's Sunday and they are closing in an hour. Your on day one of a vacation. Or tow it into Vegas, 81 miles, where you have a better chance of putting another Radiator in at the parking lot of your Resort, or getting a rental since you are nearly the Vegas airport, which we returned to 5 days later. Had tools this time, complete R&R took an hour, after using Lyft to get one and back. We still actually made to St George UT before dark.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

wallae said:


> Subaru had head gasket issues
> Honda had transmission issues
> Toyota had engine blowing sludge issues
> Sheet happens
> ...


Not all Subies have head gasket issues. Ironically that's what happened to my RAV4. I do the preventative maintenance on all my vehicles. I brought 5 vehicles to over 200,000 miles; most without major repairs.

@ashlee2004 I anyways heard to check the vin to see the date the car was manufactured.

It makes sense because Mondays and Friday's people don't want to be at work, so workers may not be as meticulous those days. And Fridays many may be hung over. So look for a car that wasn't manufactured Mon or Tues.



mch said:


> I have a subaru too. I love it but you're right about parts and repairs. Its the one thing about Subarus that suck.
> 
> 
> Im in the Jeep lovers category. I beat TF out of my compass and got over 200k miles on it w no major issues. I also thought the parts were relatively cheap? But maybe thats because I never had anything major go wrong with it and I have a Subaru now which are not at all cheap to fix.


I ❤ my Subie too. And it's the best vehicle for winter driving that I've ever had.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Run the vin through safercar.gov and check for recalls and TSB's if there is a lot of info there could be more issues.



> Companies fixing things not in warranty means they fed up and know it.It is hard to get to that point. Takes lots of part failure


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Just shake it hard enough until one falls out. Have you looked at buying new? 0% financing is pretty standard for most brands right now. Even Toyota has it for 60 months on a new Camry. It saved me about $7000 in finance charges on my purchase last year.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/838397346/overview/
0% APR brings that one up to about $291 a month. Granted it's a base, but it's new.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/840293031/overview/ $416 a month for a premium version.

4% APR on a $24,000 car is about $3000 for the life of the loan, so imagine if you buy a used car for $21,000 with 4% interest, that's a new car at $24,000 with 0% interest. Just food for thought.



> Qualified buyers get 0% APR for 60 months on a New 2021 Camry.
> 
> Qualified buyers can finance a new 2021 Camry at 0% APR for 60 Months.
> Tier 1+ and Tier 1 only
> ...


$457 a month for 60 months, hybrid.

https://www.cowboytoyota.com/vehicl...plink&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=cars.com


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> So serious question. The Jeep I'm hopefully going to end up keeping is less than halfway through the original manufacturer's powertrain warranty. So wouldn't that take care of any potential issues with the transmission that have been mentioned? Besides anything I cause myself through normal wear and tear, I mean. If it's under warranty for another 40,000 miles / another 3 years, do I really need to be THAT concerned?
> 
> I ask because I had an Audi A4 convertible right out of college, and about 2 years into driving it the transmission went out. Still under original warranty. Manufacturer paid 100% of the $12k to replace it, which only took about 3 days. No involvement of my insurance policy or my credit card. I wouldn't have called that a deal breaker even if I'd known in advance it was coming &#129335;&#127996;‍♀





> Even if you have a transferable limited warranty, it's likely that there are some restrictions on transfers. The FCA new vehicle limited warranty stays with the vehicle and is transferable to the second owner. If you have purchased an extended warranty, it may have further restrictions on transferability.


Are you sure you're the second owner and warranty covers you?

Personally, I hate the idea of vehicle depreciation so I will never buy a vehicle that I have to make payments on.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Are you sure you're the second owner and warranty covers you?
> 
> Personally, I hate the idea of vehicle depreciation so I will never buy a vehicle that I have to make payments on.


Paying cash or financing, the vehicle is still going to depreciate. The key is to get as good a deal as possible so that the depreciation is happening at a rate that ensures you're not too far upside down if you have to sell the vehicle, or if it's in an accident (although that's what GAP insurance is for). Also, if you intend on paying cash, don't let the dealer know you're paying cash. They give you a low price with anticipation that you're going to finance it so that they can add a few points to the rate. Let them think that you're financing it so that they'll give you the best OTD price.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

A couple years ago I went so far as to get financing and go do the test drive before finalizing the deal. Was doing Carvana simply for the non-dealership experience, their prices are NOT generally a great deal. I found the car in person was in far poorer condition than presented in the listing. They had highlighted ZERO blemishes or defects. But you can look at most any car there online and they go out of their way to show you the scrapes and dings and stains. NONE for this car, and you couldn't tell in the images. It ran like crap, the trans was jerky, I popped open the gas door to find painters tape around the lip and fresh paint sprayed... obviously had been damaged and repaird, but was NOT disclosed. The rear seat had stains. The front carpeting was cut too NARROW for the car, and was falling inward at the door sills, as they couldn't hold it in place. Just a total disappointment. Ended up at the local Honda dealer instead for a 3 yr old Accord. 

Sooo, take all the same precautions you would at a regular dealer.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Paying cash or financing, the vehicle is still going to depreciate. The key is to get as good a deal as possible so that the depreciation is happening at a rate that ensures you're not too far upside down if you have to sell the vehicle, or if it's in an accident (although that's what GAP insurance is for). Also, if you intend on paying cash, don't let the dealer know you're paying cash. They give you a low price with anticipation that you're going to finance it so that they can add a few points to the rate. Let them think that you're financing it so that they'll give you the best OTD price.


I often sell vehicles for far more than I paid!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I often sell vehicles for far more than I paid!


I keep getting offers from a local dealership to sell them my 5 year old car for about $36,000. I bought it new for just under $40,000. The temptation is definitely there but then I get behind the wheel and that temptation subsides. When I worked for General Motors and got great employee pricing, it wasn't unusual for me to buy a car, keep it for the required 1 year, and then trade it in and have positive equity on a new car.

There are some high end exotics that have been known to appreciate in value, and for some odd reason an ugly turd known as the Toyota FJ Cruiser. Not sure I quite understand that one, other than it must be one hell of an off-road machine.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Only needed two wrenches to pull the Altenator,


For years, most of the bolts on the Chryslers were half or seven-sixteenths. It was amazing what you could do on a Chrysler with those two wrenches, only. The sixty amp alternator did, however, also require the five-eighths. That was an oddball. You could change a sixty amp on a Chrysler in thirty minutes; forty if you stopped for a cigaret after you got the thing out of the car.

If you had the hundred amp, you needed a nine sixteenths in addition to the five eighths, half and seven sixteenths. The hundred amp was a little more work. Your accessories ran better with the hundred amp, but, your battery did not last as long.

From the late 1950s to the late 1970s, the bolt patterns on Ford and Chrysler wheels were the same.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Totally agree and I also need to- the buying process includes a 7 day test drive. Full 100% refund of a $1000 deposit if I decide I don't want it in that time, and they'll come get it at no charge.
> 
> I do prefer to get the financing done before I test drive a car, because I tend to make better decisions when I do them in that order &#128519;
> 
> ...


Jeep?

Just no&#8230;..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I often sell vehicles for far more than I paid!


I double my money on Jeep yj's and often triple it on 70's era pickup trucks. Small commuter cars of all makes at auction are great money growers too.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazingly these Gen III Hemi's, the Intake and valve covers are that harden plastic with 8mm or 5/16's, you do not want to over torque those. Head bolts 10 and 15mm, water pump and chain cover all 13mm. Having dirt bikes 10,12,14 and 17 are the standard sizes. So didn't have 13 or 15mm. But the Hemi are a lot easier to work on than a small block Chev or Ford. It just sucks that heads got a come off to change the Lifters, and if is a truck model and the Cam has to be replaced cause of a bad lifter, so does the oil pan and Rack and Pinion, cause of the way the oil pick up tube is designed. Pump sets on the front of the crank, hope you have a magnet cause you may have to go fishing for the 13mm bolt dropping it in the pan full of oil. :coolio:.:biggrin:.


Another Uber Driver said:


> For years, most of the bolts on the Chryslers were half or seven-sixteenths. It was amazing what you could do on a Chrysler with those two wrenches, only. The sixty amp alternator did, however, also require the five-eighths. That was an oddball. You could change a sixty amp on a Chrysler in thirty minutes; forty if you stopped for a cigaret after you got the thing out of the car.
> 
> If you had the hundred amp, you needed a nine sixteenths in addition to the five eighths, half and seven sixteenths. The hundred amp was a little more work. Your accessories ran better with the hundred amp, but, your battery did not last as long.
> 
> From the late 1950s to the late 1970s, the bolt patterns on Ford and Chrysler wheels were the same.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I double my money on Jeep yj's and often triple it on 70's era pickup trucks. Small commuter cars of all makes at auction are great money growers too.


I picked up a guy that was on his way to pick up a Lexus SUV for his boss that was a used car wholesaler. Said that for whatever reason, Lexus SUVs were great resellers. The only problem with used car sales is that you have to be willing to sell your mother as well as your soul from time to time.

As for buying a jeep @ashlee2004 I say get what you want with the options you want and the color you want because the worse thing you can do is spend several thousand on something that you really don't like and regret it later. Given how much money you're spending, why not get what you want down to the color? If you can't afford it, then I say get the least expensive thing that will reliably work for you and save for what you really want. One thing I'll say, the 0% isn't going to last and supply chain is going to affect some new models in the future, so right now might be the best time to strike. Even the jeep gladiator has incentives, and that's a relatively popular model right now.

https://www.edmunds.com/jeep/gladia..._content=476104955664_g_gladiator incentives_{campaign}&gclid=Cj0KCQjw0caCBhCIARIsAGAfuMzD-WKGGtl-Bt9B0n-uy-xAnbLWWIQ-_JG5hkegjLPDaNRv2QaSGTYaApe1EALw_wcB

Oh, and if you go new, ask the sales person to show you the build date. Might not be a good idea to buy something that was built around the beginning of lockdown as it might not have been built correctly.


----------



## newbettadewbetta (Mar 17, 2021)

Cant speak on jeeps never owned one.

People either love/hate their cars its typically your 2nd most expensive purchase one makes and if ya have a bad experience you don't tend to go back or speak highly since it's so costly.

I've owned a fix or repaid daily FORD but it lasted me 15 years, had a chrsyler that everyone told me is notorious for certain problems still going at 300K miles with no complaints. Typical repairs nothing major... First two cars were paid for cash my basic formula is if for every 1000 you pay hope it last 2-3 months cuz thats what a note would be anything longer with no repairs is a blessing, Just copped a 2020 thanks to dara begging for taxpayer cheese so I'm out this discussion till 2035 buddha willing....

I know many mechanics although I havent dabbled in the trade in decades, they still do and they drive Rav4s so if reliabilty is the main goal that should tell you a lot.

But ya gotta like what you feel like and what you drive. carvana is just another sillicon valley vc "company", they take their billions and hit up the auctions, normal folks need to actually make a decent profit when buying/selling products but since they have volume they can make a few hundred bucks on the sale just to move the inventory and to prop up the stock as they have a never ending supply of capital. The consumer benefits and no one pays more on purpose so it's gonna be at the very least a good deal or a lemon that's the life of a automobile.

Think of em like amazon, the mom and pop cant stay in business charging a penny over costs, but a million transactions a second makes that penny profit $10,000 an hour, thats carvanas business plan, profit dont matter just buy up the supply and get millions of users, the profit was made once one predatory billionaire pitched it to another predatory billionaire to launder some money and "disrupt" , i mean they "invented" putting a car in a vending machine & selling a car online, I mean its so much different than a bag of chips and not a new idea and craigslist ebay autotrader een selling cars online for decades, if you dont want to see it in person before you click buy thats always been an option

If you know the model you want as long as its within bluebook range go for it.

I ride em to the wheels fall off, usually buy 2-3 years under the year and they last me 10-15+, if your credit is halway decent you can walk off a lot with $400 cash and a 10K car with around a $250 a month note. I faked all my paystubs way back when and credit score was in mid 600s and I did.

The note helps the credit score if that's a thing that matters and I'd much rather have access to the 10K and pay $15 a day over the next few years, than to drop that much cash on something as the worse case scenario, they gotta come get and find it and I still have 9500 lol.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Amazingly these Gen III Hemi's, the Intake and valve covers are that harden plastic with 8mm or 5/16's, you do not want to over torque those.


Over torquing head blots is a bad idea, anyhow, unless you like bent push rods. I would guess that it goes double for plastic. They did not put plastic in engines in 1957.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Head bolts 10 and 15mm, water pump and chain cover all 13mm. Having dirt bikes 10,12,14 and 17 are the standard sizes. So didn't have 13 or 15mm. But the Hemi are a lot easier to work on than a small block Chev or Ford. It just sucks that heads got a come off to change the Lifters, and if is a truck model and the Cam has to be replaced cause of a bad lifter, so does the oil pan and Rack and Pinion, cause of the way the oil pick up tube is designed.


OUCH!


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Pump sets on the front of the crank, hope you have a magnet cause you may have to go fishing for the 13mm bolt dropping it in the pan full of oil.


........and here I was complaining about having to be careful not to crossthread that spring loaded filter cannister bolt. You actually can buy an adapter for a spin on, and you can choose from two or three different sizes depending on which filter you want to use. I never did, though.

They are mostly metric bolts, these days. Many of the U.S. badge cars are assembled in Mexico, these days.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...uction-at-all-u-s-canada-plants-idUSKBN2B9042


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I don’t have any personal experience with Jeep’s, but my son has owned his ‘07 Wrangler since December of ‘06. Within the first year or two of ownership, he got an offer from Chrysler Corporation to buy a lifetime powertrain warranty. IIRC, the cost was around $250. I don’t think he has had a claim until a couple of weeks ago, when one cylinder lost compression at 183k miles. Fixed at the dealership with no deductible.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Ok so at the risk (and I suppose expectation) of getting completely annihilated for this...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought a car from Carvana, either for delivery or out of their vending machine?
> 
> Because I'm about to do it and this is my last chance to get talked off the ledge &#128514;


Carvana's business model has been around, well since my dad bought a car in the 60s.

No Negotiation price guarantee.

They have also cut overhead to the maximum. This allows them to offer a very stable business model, and for those of us that aren't aggressive enough to negotiate, A great time saver.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Prior to last year buying a work truck (that I kept for all of 2 months) the last time I was in the market for a used car was over 20 years ago. I bought it from a private seller. I'll never forget the first time I rolled down the window and found a line of boogers on the edge of the window that tucks into the molding. There had to be at least a 2" line of them. I was so grossed out I drove home with 2 fingers on the steering wheel and detailed the hell out of it. 

Having said that, if I'm in the market for a used car again, I'd love to ask for an extended test drive of the vehicle, take it to a new car dealership, and have them give me an appraisal of the vehicle. It might not work as they generally want to make sure that you're on the vehicle's title, but it would be nice to see what a dealership is willing to pay for the used car you're looking to buy, and use that information to negotiate a price with the seller (Just don't tell them that you had their vehicle appraised). I find Cars.com to be a good resource for giving me an idea of what kind of price I'm expected to pay. I still say go new, get what you want. It'll make your commute that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ........and here I was complaining about having to be careful not to cross thread that spring loaded filter canister bolt. You actually can *buy an adapter for a spin on*


Did that on my 63 Chev P/U. Plus the header did not like that canister either.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Did that on my 63 Chev P/U. Plus the header did not like that canister either.


Did you have a 348? By 1963, the 265 was gone. The 283 had a spin-on. Or did you have something else?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was a 283. Rebuilt it once, put an RV cam in it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> if I'm in the market for a used car again, I'd love to ask for an extended test drive of the vehicle, take it to a new car dealership, and have them give me an appraisal of the vehicle. It might not work as they generally want to make sure that you're on the vehicle's title, but it would be nice to see what a dealership is willing to pay for the used car you're looking to buy, and use that information to negotiate a price with the seller.


❓❓⁉

Quoting a dealer trade-in value and trying to use that to knock money off a private sale price is comparing apples with oranges.

If a private seller is stupid enough or ignorant enough to sell his vehicle for dealer trade-in value, then buy the vehicle immediately because you will be stealing it from him. However, don't expect this.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ❓❓⁉
> 
> Quoting a dealer trade-in value and trying to use that to knock money off a private sale price is comparing apples with oranges.
> 
> If a private seller is stupid enough or ignorant enough to sell his vehicle for dealer trade-in value, then buy the vehicle immediately because you will be stealing it from him. However, don't expect this.


I know that retail is different than wholesale, but it would still be a good idea to give you an idea of how much a 3rd party values it. It would be a reference point, and no I wouldn't expect to pay the same price, even though I find the whole "wholesale vs retail" to be a crock of shit. Same car, you mean to tell me that if I'm selling the car, that I'm not going to wash it, detail it, and run around advertising it? It's just a bs norm that we have convinced ourselves is there so that POS dealerships can skim more money off the car sale.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I tried buying a used CR-V through Carvana last May. They declined me because they said my income wasn't verifiable through DD,GH and UE. Anyways, I ended up going to a local dealer and bought a brand new CR-V with a much better interest rate. Whole process took less than 3 hours. This was actually the best experience I ever had buying a car at a dealer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It was a 283.


The 283 had a cannister? I had thought that it had a spin-on............................or was that later models? The 283 appeared in 1957, or so? I am not that good on my Chevrolets, oddly enough. Certain Chryslers, most Fords and Cadillacs, yes, but I do not k now that much about Chevrolets.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I tried buying a used CR-V through Carvana last May. They declined me because they said my income wasn't verifiable through DD,GH and UE. Anyways, I ended up going to a local dealer and bought a brand new CR-V with a much better interest rate. Whole process took less than 3 hours. This was actually the best experience I ever had buying a car at a dealer.


Another key when buying a new car, Loan to Value. If you're asking a bank to loan you money for a car that's technically not worth that money, unless you have awesome credit, not going to happen. You have to get the dealer to give you the best price so that if you fall behind on payments, a bank can recoup its money if it comes to that. The truck I bought last year, they got me at 0% and I love that all my payments go to the balance, and not interest.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Another key when buying a new car, Loan to Value. If you're asking a bank to loan you money for a car that's technically not worth that money, unless you have awesome credit, not going to happen. You have to get the dealer to give you the best price so that if you fall behind on payments, a bank can recoup its money if it comes to that. The truck I bought last year, they got me at 0% and I love that all my payments go to the balance, and not interest.


Dealers use nada book for that
National Automobile Dealers Association
The highest book there is
And I worked at a Ford dealer where if you sold a used car at that price they never showed a profit (for commission purposes&#128514;

Amazing business 
Losing money on everything yet live in 5 million dollar homes

Get the gap insurance is case you're totaled in the first year


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> Dealers use nada book for that
> National Automobile Dealers Association
> The highest book there is
> And I worked at a Ford dealer where if you sold a used car at that price they never showed a profit (for commission purposes&#128514;
> ...


The manufacturer gives dealerships a lot of "kick-backs" after they sell a vehicle. Shortly after I left the assembly line at GM, the union was entrenched with management in a fight about pay and benefits. The union itemized the ACTUAL costs of building a Tahoe (Worked for the GM Arlington plant for about 5 years). After the cost of raw materials and labor, the actual cost of building a Tahoe was like $15K-$20K or so. The MSRP at the time for a Tahoe was around $40k-$50k. The labor costs included any legacy costs (retirements, benefits, etc.). The problem is when you cut pay across the board for all of the working class, they don't buy. The money is gridlocked at the top. I really miss buying GM vehicles for about 20% off of MSRP and selling them a year later at a profit. There's still money to be made, but with consumers not having the money they used to have, the margins are very very small.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> The manufacturer gives dealerships a lot of "kick-backs" after they sell a vehicle. Shortly after I left the assembly line at GM, the union was entrenched with management in a fight about pay and benefits. The union itemized the ACTUAL costs of building a Tahoe (Worked for the GM Arlington plant for about 5 years). After the cost of raw materials and labor, the actual cost of building a Tahoe was like $15K-$20K or so. The MSRP at the time for a Tahoe was around $40k-$50k. The labor costs included any legacy costs (retirements, benefits, etc.). The problem is when you cut pay across the board for all of the working class, they don't buy. The money is gridlocked at the top. I really miss buying GM vehicles for about 20% off of MSRP and selling them a year later at a profit. There's still money to be made, but with consumers not having the money they used to have, the margins are very very small.


The dealer business model is ripping off the uninformed, the elderly and the stupid


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> The dealer business model is ripping off the uninformed, the elderly and the stupid


No argument here. One time I went to Cars.com and emailed a couple of local dealers with similar cars. I would get one email from one salesman, and forward it to another dealer and say, "This is what they want to sell me at this price, can you beat this price?" and have them go back and forth. It was funny watching one guy call the other guy a liar over email. When I finally got the best price out of one dealership, I told the salesman that the other guy called him a liar. It was like watching two rats go after each other.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> No argument here. One time I went to Cars.com and emailed a couple of local dealers with similar cars. I would get one email from one salesman, and forward it to another dealer and say, "This is what they want to sell me at this price, can you beat this price?" and have them go back and forth. It was funny watching one guy call the other guy a liar over email. When I finally got the best price out of one dealership, I told the salesman that the other guy called him a liar. It was like watching two rats go after each other.


Just remember it starts at the top
Service writers ripping off old ladies because that's how the pay is designed. Commission
Finance managers Commission
Sales Commission


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> Just remember it starts at the top
> Service writers ripping off old ladies because that's how the pay is designed. Commission
> Finance managers Commission
> Sales Commission


It used to be that car sales people were car enthusiasts, but now it's people that are cut throat and will lie about anything. I had one guy tell me that the car tint charge of $900 was because Texas had a law that all car windows had to be tinted (they don't). The thing people will lie about.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> It used to be that car sales people were car enthusiasts, but now it's people that are cut throat and will lie about anything. I had one guy tell me that the car tint charge of $900 was because Texas had a law that all car windows had to be tinted (they don't). The thing people will lie about.


I lie too
Once yesterday and once the day before
I told people Uber will end the ride if the stop goes over 5 minutes &#128514;
Where is the line?

The ride IS GOING TO END in 5


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Sheesh... no one else is disturbed by the used drink container, seemingly abandoned in the car's cup holder?

Watch the video starting at 4:50, just as they approach the "freshly delivered" car.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Sheesh... no one else is disturbed by the used drink container, seemingly abandoned in the car's cup holder?
> 
> Watch the video starting at 4:50, just as they approach the "freshly delivered" car.


I had to go back and look &#128514;

To be fair, it kind of seems like they're familiar with the car and ready to drive off in it, and probably put the drink there themselves. The windows were all rolled down, which they weren't when the car first came out, so someone had been in it since then.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> I lie too
> Once yesterday and once the day before
> I told people Uber will end the ride if the stop goes over 5 minutes &#128514;
> Where is the line?
> ...


When I went into a dealership last year, the salesman saw me pull up in my car, and tried to tell me that he used to own one. He claimed that the one he owned was 4WD. Unfortunately, they don't make my car in a 4WD. I just smiled and nodded at him. I had one salesman pop the hood on a truck that I was looking at, this was maybe 10 years ago. He pointed to the hood liner and the plastic clips. He claimed that it was a new safety feature that Chevy installed. The clips melt if an engine fire is started, and smother the fire. I knew that the safety feature had been in there since before the 70s, but just let him run with his story. Another salesman once told me that "Out-The-Door" pricing didn't matter, that it was all about your monthly payment, and I thanked him for his time, and then walked out.

I'm hoping not to be in the car buying market for a long time.....



Mash Ghasem said:


> Sheesh... no one else is disturbed by the used drink container, seemingly abandoned in the car's cup holder?
> 
> Watch the video starting at 4:50, just as they approach the "freshly delivered" car.


Video? I saw the still image, didn't see a video.

lol, oh yeah the OP's video. Well it is a used car....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> I had to go back and look &#128514;
> 
> To be fair, it kind of seems like they're familiar with the car and ready to drive off in it, and probably put the drink there themselves. The windows were all rolled down, which they weren't when the car first came out, so someone had been in it since then.


Yea, possibly theirs, but... there's no break in the video between (1) when you see the inner door open for the robot platform to deliver the car, and (2) when the glass door opens and they go in. So, the car came off the proverbial "shelf," down the elevator shaft, with the drink!



TXUbering said:


> lol, oh yeah the OP's video. Well it is a used car....


Even at a sleazy used car lot they would remove such things, especially now with covid!


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Sheesh... no one else is disturbed by the used drink container, seemingly abandoned in the car's cup holder?
> 
> Watch the video starting at 4:50, just as they approach the "freshly delivered" car.


I assumed you were joking. You do know that is a Carvana bottle they give you right?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In movies they have a continuity person to make sure this sort of thing doesn't happen. Think "Bullitt" and the bad guys in the Dodge losing a wheel cover and getting it reinstalled mid chase. &#129300; But I agree with @ashlee2004, I think that this was staged, maybe even days after the customer took delivery.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

CarlWinslow said:


> I assumed you were joking. You do know that is a Carvana bottle they give you right?


That makes sense! My wives both drink out of that style cup. You can get almost a full bottle of wine in them!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wallae said:


> Service writers ripping off old ladies because that's how the pay is designed. Commission


Service writers will try to rip off anyone. Ford dealers are the worst. We called one crooked service writer on his nonsense. It became clear to him that we knew our subject. He then went into the "Service Manager's Office" came back out to us and told us that the part that was not needed was "totally unavailable". At the time, Ford still had back parts for any Ford made since 1903. The guy asked for the Service Manager who did appear and confirmed that the part was "totally unavailable". We called the Back Parts Warehouse in Jersey where the guy on the other end said that he could have the part there by Thursday. This was a Tuesday. The service writer and manager were embarassed. .


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

CarlWinslow said:


> I assumed you were joking. You do know that is a Carvana bottle they give you right?


Nope I had no idea!



Amos69 said:


> My wives...


  One is enough trouble, you have more than one?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Nope I had no idea!
> 
> 
> One is enough trouble, you have more than one?


Only fans..... &#128540;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> Only fans..... &#128540;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


>


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

If I may interrupt 😇

I did indeed buy the Jeep off of Carvana, and am waiting for it to get delivered in a few hours! This was after spending a significant amount of time looking at cars in MD, VA, PA, DE, DC, and not finding anything close to what I want, for as good of a price. It's still under factory warranty, I purchased GAP insurance, and Carvana includes a 100-day bumper to bumper warranty on each car. 

I was always under the assumption that buying a car online would be the same as Carmax - just stupid overpriced - but as of right now I'm more surprised than anyone to say that doesn't seem to be the case. 

I went to the Carvana website for the first time on Sunday, and 5 days later I'm getting exactly the car I was hoping for, for less money than I could find elsewhere, delivered to my front door. I have 7 days to return it at no cost to me and a full refund. So, if it arrives and turns out to be a POS, I'll absolutely post about the return process (I'll post whatever shows up here regardless of condition!).

For comparison, I also bought a car on Vroom and attempted to with Gettacar:
-Vroom seemed to be a fantastic deal on an almost identical car- BUT it was going to be 3 weeks to delivery. I've kept that process moving as a sheer worst case scenario backup plan but if the Carvana car works out I can cancel anytime with no $ lost.
-Gettacar.com, while local and immediately available, was definitely overpriced. But the bigger drawback is that they have an actual salesperson assigned to each sale that insists on speaking to you and the process is essentially exactly what you'd be doing going through a dealership. Which I found to be inefficient, ineffective, and a waste of time. 

I'll post an update when this Jeep arrives! 😃


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> If I may interrupt &#128519;
> 
> I did indeed buy the Jeep off of Carvana, and am waiting for it to get delivered in a few hours! This was after spending a significant amount of time looking at cars in MD, VA, PA, DE, DC, and not finding anything close to what I want, for as good of a price. It's still under factory warranty, I purchased GAP insurance, and Carvana includes a 100-day bumper to bumper warranty on each car.
> 
> ...


I'll just put this here... Saw it on the road today..... :whistling:










Oh but congrats on your new purchase. Hope you have better luck than the schmoe up there.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> Ok so at the risk (and I suppose expectation) of getting completely annihilated for this...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought a car from Carvana, either for delivery or out of their vending machine?
> 
> Because I'm about to do it and this is my last chance to get talked off the ledge &#128514;


Does it take Quarters ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Does it take Quarters ?


They give you a big coin if you go to the vending machine, which is mostly for show. But if it's being delivered, I doubt she'll get a coin, unless she tells them she wants one, I suspect.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> They give you a big coin if you go to the vending machine, which is mostly for show. But if it's being delivered, I doubt she'll get a coin, unless she tells them she wants one, I suspect.


They've been selling on eBay!
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=carvana+coin&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1&_fosrp=1


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

UPDATE!

Got my car last night! &#128525;










&#128525;
It. Is. FLAWLESS!!!! I really cannot overstate how amazing this car is. It truly may as well be brand new. It's exactly as described and pictured, not a scratch on it anywhere, and oh my goodness it's so beautifully detailed. Everything works perfectly and it drives like a dream.

They brought it to me on the back of a flat bed as you can see in the pic. I was able to take it for a spin, then came back and signed a few papers, and in a matter of minutes the guy was gone and the car was mine. Just the smoothest, fastest, easiest thing ever. I took some better pics this AM when it was light outside-


































Oh! And, there was a welcome basket inside the car, with a ton of stuff in it: mints, one of the giant Carvana coins and a stack of chocolate coins, Funfetti cookie mix (and a spatula, whisk, and kitchen towel), even car shaped cookie cutters &#128513;










I can see everything about my purchase on a Dashboard they provide their new car owners. This has a lot of cool stuff including the time/miles left on both my included warranty through Carvana and the original factory warranty, with the ability to tap a button to file a claim on either one at no charge.

It also allows me to access the carfax, all service records, copies of all the paperwork I signed, my car documents like the registration, inspection, and insurance..... it's pretty damn cool.

Added bonus, I can call their customer service number at any time and a real person picks up.

*Overall Experience*
I've bought 4 cars from dealerships and 2 cars from private sellers - and I can honestly say that buying a car online has been the best car buying experience I've ever had. I feel like I got an incredible deal, on a car I love, brought straight to my front door, and the whole thing was just seamless.

I literally could not be happier with the whole experience, especially the car. I HIGHLY recommend Carvana to anyone looking for a car- you might just be pleasantly surprised &#128156; I sure am!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Got my car last night! &#128525;
> 
> ...


AND
Your Uber passengers will love the Car Shaped Cookies !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I personally feel uncomfortable with such object-worship and materialism. 

Each to his/her own, though!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Good to hear you’re happy with your purchase. That’s all that matters, anyway, right?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I personally feel uncomfortable with such object-worship and materialism.
> 
> Each to his/her own, though!


The guy who posted an 11 page thread about why date rape shouldn't be a crime says a picture of a Jeep makes him uncomfortable &#128514;

This is the *vehicle forum*. If you're offended by vehicles, feel free to not stop by.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> The guy who posted an 11 page thread about why date rape shouldn't be a crime says a picture of a Jeep makes him uncomfortable &#128514;
> 
> This is the *vehicle forum*. If you're offended by vehicles, feel free to not stop by.


You took the bait! &#128514;


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ashlee2004 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Got my car last night! &#128525;
> 
> ...


I was looking for you in the background when the truck pulled up with your new car, jumping up and down in excitement, like on the tv commercial.&#128514;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I was looking for you in the background when the truck pulled up with your new car, jumping up and down in excitement, like on the tv commercial.&#128514;


I was there. She was&#128514;


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I was looking for you in the background when the truck pulled up with your new car, jumping up and down in excitement, like on the tv commercial.&#128514;





mch said:


> I was there. She was&#128514;


I'm definitely drinking the kool-aid &#129321;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

An Emotional Recuse ~ Mick J.


----------



## Mgibby (Oct 2, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Ok so at the risk (and I suppose expectation) of getting completely annihilated for this...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought a car from Carvana, either for delivery or out of their vending machine?
> 
> Because I'm about to do it and this is my last chance to get talked off the ledge &#128514;


I bought my car on line From them and get it financed and I didn't have any promblen I did take a week for my car to arrive but they delivered it to my job best car buying experience I have had in my 66 years of being alive No extra time in the credit room no salesman to deal with no show room oh wait here I'll be back with the answer I figure I save myself like six hours


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I was looking for you in the background when the truck pulled up with your new car, jumping up and down in excitement, like on the tv commercial.&#128514;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> Ok so at the risk (and I suppose expectation) of getting completely annihilated for this...
> 
> Has anyone ever bought a car from Carvana, either for delivery or out of their vending machine?
> 
> Because I'm about to do it and this is my last chance to get talked off the ledge &#128514;


My issue with Carvana directly affects the rideshare business. I've bought my used Honda CRV in January, with the idea of selling the old car (2014 Prius V with almost 500k miles,) but I'm still driving the Prius, because my dear friends at Carvana still haven't sent me the plates. They use a 3rd party processor to process the DMV paperwork, which involves a car the was registered in Missouri, purchased through a company based in Arizona and Georgia, and sold to someone living in Nevada. I try to call for help, and the "advocates" (aka some customer service flunky working from his mom's basement in Paducah, KY) can offer no help. Meanwhile, I can't use the CRV (which is a fine car, no complaints there) for Uber or Lyft because I still don't have Nevada plates. They've put me in a state of limbo and now I have 2 cars, when I only want one. So what I'm saying, if you can wait forever for you plates, go ahead, but if you would like to use your car for rideshare right now, don't use Carvana. Google this issue, you will find that it is very common.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GregTheActor said:


> My issue with Carvana directly affects the rideshare business. I've bought my used Honda CRV in January, with the idea of selling the old car (2014 Prius V with almost 500k miles,) but I'm still driving the Prius, because my dear friends at Carvana still haven't sent me the plates. They use a 3rd party processor to process the DMV paperwork, which involves a car the was registered in Missouri, purchased through a company based in Arizona and Georgia, and sold to someone living in Nevada. I try to call for help, and the "advocates" (aka some customer service flunky working from his mom's basement in Paducah, KY) can offer no help. Meanwhile, I can't use the CRV (which is a fine car, no complaints there) for Uber or Lyft because I still don't have Nevada plates. They've put me in a state of limbo and now I have 2 cars, when I only want one. So what I'm saying, if you can wait forever for you plates, go ahead, but if you would like to use your car for rideshare right now, don't use Carvana. Google this issue, you will find that it is very common.


Why cant you go to DMV and apply yourself?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

GregTheActor said:


> My issue with Carvana directly affects the rideshare business. I've bought my used Honda CRV in January, with the idea of selling the old car (2014 Prius V with almost 500k miles,) but I'm still driving the Prius, because my dear friends at Carvana still haven't sent me the plates. They use a 3rd party processor to process the DMV paperwork, which involves a car the was registered in Missouri, purchased through a company based in Arizona and Georgia, and sold to someone living in Nevada. I try to call for help, and the "advocates" (aka some customer service flunky working from his mom's basement in Paducah, KY) can offer no help. Meanwhile, I can't use the CRV (which is a fine car, no complaints there) for Uber or Lyft because I still don't have Nevada plates. They've put me in a state of limbo and now I have 2 cars, when I only want one. So what I'm saying, if you can wait forever for you plates, go ahead, but if you would like to use your car for rideshare right now, don't use Carvana. Google this issue, you will find that it is very common.


Did you not check to make sure you had a temp registration and temp plates matching the registration before you left? With your name on it? Because I definitely was given both, and they were happy to agree to get them both extended to 60 days immediately. I asked for this before I accepted the car, in a way that presented it as a contingency for doing so. The DMV is a cluster everywhere right now bc of covid; I saw that potentially being an issue, but it was a fairly easy fix.

I also have in writing from Carvana that they'll get my temp registration and plates extended to 90 days if/when I should reach the 45 day mark.

You are aware that your plates and registration don't have to be for the state you're driving in as long as they're valid, right?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Did you not check to make sure you had a temp registration and temp plates matching the registration before you left? With your name on it? Because I definitely was given both, and they were happy to agree to get them both extended to 60 days immediately. I asked for this before I accepted the car, in a way that presented it as a contingency for doing so. The DMV is a cluster everywhere right now bc of covid; I saw that potentially being an issue, but it was a fairly easy fix.
> 
> I also have in writing from Carvana that they'll get my temp registration and plates extended to 90 days if/when I should reach the 45 day mark.
> 
> You are aware that your plates and registration don't have to be for the state you're driving in as long as they're valid, right?


They do for ridesare


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> They do for ridesare


Not in MD, VA, DC, PA, or WV....
They care that your plates are valid, you're the owner, and your insurance agrees. You DO need to have an inspection for the state you're driving in, however.

But it could be totally different for Nevada, I suppose.... Never driven there!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Not in MD, VA, DC, PA, or WV....
> They care that your plates are valid, you're the owner, and your insurance agrees. You DO need to have an inspection for the state you're driving in, however.
> 
> But it could be totally different for Nevada, I suppose.... Never driven there!


In Washington state you cannot get inspected to operate without a local temporary.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> In Washington state you cannot get inspected to operate without a local temporary.


The temporary is local. Buyer's info and state.


----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah, I'm no good for rideshare without the in-state temp. The first temp was from Georgia, the 2nd is from Arizona. It's a mess.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

GregTheActor said:


> Yeah, I'm no good for rideshare without the in-state temp. The first temp was from Georgia, the 2nd is from Arizona. It's a mess.


Registration aside, was everything else smooth sailing? Is the car you bought up to par?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Got my car last night! &#128525;
> 
> ...


Kind of sexist that they give a soccer mom SUV buyer some cooking utensils.  Congrats on the new car! Are you planning on keeping the wheels stock?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Kind of sexist that they give a soccer mom SUV buyer some cooking utensils.  Congrats on the new car! Are you planning on keeping the wheels stock?


Never thought about it being sexist, I was too busy baking my soccermom funfetti cookies &#129299;

It hadn't really crossed my mind to do anything to the wheels until you asked! Which is definitely a testament to how long I've lived up here, bc if I were in Dallas I would have been all over it already. But no hadn't thought about it! Why, do you have any suggestions? &#128515;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> Never thought about it being sexist, I was too busy baking my soccermom funfetti cookies &#129299;
> 
> It hadn't really crossed my mind to do anything to the wheels until you asked! Which is definitely a testament to how long I've lived up here, bc if I were in Dallas I would have been all over it already. But no hadn't thought about it! Why, do you have any suggestions? &#128515;


I have some, thoughts that is.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Not sure the year nor the trim, but Tire Rack has a good little interactive wheel app. I plugged in a 2019 and the middle trim option. https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/res...=2019&autoModClar=Latitude+Plus&package=false

One thing to keep in mind, the more intricate the design, the bigger a PITA it will be to keep clean. I'd personally go with a tad bit larger wheel, but that means a lower profile tire, which may make the ride a little more stiff. I like the wheels below, and the price of $150 per wheel seems relatively inexpensive.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Not sure the year nor the trim, but Tire Rack has a good little interactive wheel app. I plugged in a 2019 and the middle trim option. https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/res...=2019&autoModClar=Latitude+Plus&package=false
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, the more intricate the design, the bigger a PITA it will be to keep clean. I'd personally go with a tad bit larger wheel, but that means a lower profile tire, which may make the ride a little more stiff. I like the wheels below, and the price of $150 per wheel seems relatively inexpensive.
> 
> View attachment 578741


That little voice in the back of my head is saying if it ain't broke don't fix it....... bc I'll probably break it soon enough anyway &#128530;

(It also says buy more shoes so maybe it doesn't know)

That's an awesome tool to play around with on that website though.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Amos69 said:


>












&#129315; &#129315; &#129315;

Gotta have balance!

I got a Compass Trailhawk rental back in 2019 and I was not bad at all. I was surprised by how well it road and how it dampened the rough stuff. I wish I could have taken it off-road but we only had it for a day.

@ashlee2004 be sure to take a video of you swamp-buggy'n your new ride!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;
> 
> Gotta have balance!
> 
> ...


Ill bet anything the dude stuck in the sand didnt air down the tires


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

mch said:


> Ill bet anything the dude stuck in the sand didnt air down the tires


Plus the second there is any wheel movement he lets off the gas. Turn the wheel hard passenger and throttle out..


----------



## Galgal (Apr 29, 2020)

To someone else who filled pua edd
Week 3/14 to 3/20 it’s show pending? And why?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Galgal said:


> To someone else who filled pua edd
> Week 3/14 to 3/20 it's show pending? And why?


Hello new gal I cannot answer your question but this is Vehicles > carvana, perhaps you should look in pay.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Getting ready to sell the 15 Mustang GT so I ran it through Carvana in Sacramento. They have no operations in Oregon or Washington. They offered me 25,000 just based on my online submission.

Going to list it for 30,000.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Getting ready to sell the 15 Mustang GT so I ran it through Carvana in Sacramento. They have no operations in Oregon or Washington. They offered me 25,000 just based on my online submission.
> 
> Going to list it for 30,000.


Just for the hell of it, I put my VIN # through their sell site. I got an offer back for $500 over what I paid them for the car. Interesting! (They can't have it, though).


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Getting ready to sell the 15 Mustang GT so I ran it through Carvana in Sacramento. They have no operations in Oregon or Washington. They offered me 25,000 just based on my online submission.
> 
> Going to list it for 30,000.


If you sell your car to Carvana, you have to refill the car vending machine like they restock the snack machine...












ashlee2004 said:


> Just for the hell of it, I put my VIN # through their sell site. I got an offer back for $500 over what I paid them for the car. Interesting! (They can't have it, though).


Just sell it and buy it back from them about 40 times and have the car pay for itself....

I plugged one VIN in a few weeks ago, and they came back with an offer of about $37,000. Plugged my other VIN in just now for the hell of it and it was only $10,000 more. So my 5 year old car is $10,000 less than my 1 year old car...... I think I'll just keep both.


----------



## GregTheActor (Feb 29, 2016)

I finally got my plates and registration, only took 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Galgal (Apr 29, 2020)

What so funny ?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Galgal said:


> What so funny ?


What's so funny you ask? Probably the fact that you have asked the same PUA question for week 3/14 and 3/20 in over 8 different threads that have *NOTING* to do with PUA.










What does Carvana have to do with your pending PUA status?

What does dealer advertising have to do with your pending PUA status?

What does not getting paid for a long rideshare trip have to do with your pending PUA status?

I know the answer but I'm going to wait until you ask that question in one particular thread that I have chosen at random. You have to guess that thread and I will not answer it until you have asked the same question in each and every thread here at UP. Better get going if you want the answer!


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

GregTheActor said:


> I finally got my plates and registration, only took 2 1/2 months.


That's crazy. I got my plates within a month. I bought my car from Carvana May 2020 though. I would have thought the process would be faster by now.


----------



## Galgal (Apr 29, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What's so funny you ask? Probably the fact that you have asked the same PUA question for week 3/14 and 3/20 in over 8 different threads that have *NOTING* to do with PUA.
> 
> View attachment 580421
> 
> ...


Drink somthing


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Galgal said:


> Drink somthing


to be honest I was starting to think you were a BOT just spamming the board.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

wallae said:


> Dealers use nada book for that
> National Automobile Dealers Association
> The highest book there is
> And I worked at a Ford dealer where if you sold a used car at that price they never showed a profit (for commission purposes&#128514;
> ...


I got Gap insurance on a car that I bought in December of 2016. It was totaled in an accident in June 2017, got rear ended. Gap took care of most of it, I think I was out of pocket one car payment after the accident but I was already into a 2014 Accord a week later so I was good.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Hexonxonx said:


> I got Gap insurance on a car that I bought in December of 2016. It was totaled in an accident in June 2017, got rear ended. Gap took care of most of it, I think I was out of pocket one car payment after the accident but I was already into a 2014 Accord a week later so I was good.


Congrats....gap insurance is literally you saying you over paid for the car... and paying more based on this decision


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Congrats....gap insurance is literally you saying you over paid for the car... and paying more based on this decision


Not in this instance. It does denote that he? understands the dramatic or accelerated depreciation created by driving rideshare.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Not in this instance. It does denote that he? understands the dramatic or accelerated depreciation created by driving rideshare.


Ridersharec with a financed vehicle... first mistake


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Ridersharec with a financed vehicle... first mistake


debatable I finance cars and then pay tem off directly. I got a great price on a 2019 Sorrento financed and then paid it off.

If I had still had it financed, the insurance company would have covered the difference when it was totaled.

Cost me $5,000 because it was not financed

5 days.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> debatable I finance cars and then pay tem off directly. I got a great price on a 2019 Sorrento financed and then paid it off.
> 
> If I had still had it financed, the insurance company would have covered the difference when it was totaled.
> 
> ...


You literally didn't get a great deal then


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Galgal said:


> Drink somthing


Drink somthing? Drink somthing?

What you want me to be drunk posting about PUA like you as well??? &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

wallae said:


> On CNBC they said they're making an average of $3000 a car
> To me that's high


CarMax and Carvana make $3K-$4K profit on a unit. TRUE.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NoPooPool said:


> CarMax and Carvana make $3K-$4K profit on a unit. TRUE.


Carvana sold our old car for only $1800 more than they paid us. That $1800 "profit" covers picking the car up in Woodland Hills, transporting it to Phoenix and then prepping it for sale (didn't really need anything).

Maybe on average Carvana makes $3-$4k profit...


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Carvana sold our old car for only $1800 more than they paid us. That $1800 "profit" covers picking the car up in Woodland Hills, transporting it to Phoenix and then prepping it for sale (didn't really need anything).
> 
> Maybe on average Carvana makes $3-$4k profit...
> 
> ...


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

So I had this car for exactly 5 glorious days before I was carjacked in DC.

Yeah.....really.

(Posted some of this in the DC boards but I figure why not keep the saga going here, since we've made it this far.)

I'm physically ok aside from some bruising and soreness from the incident. I did run after the car as a pure instinctive reaction, ripped the drivers door open while running beside it, and got a good whack in the face for it. Even still, I threw myself at the back door with all of my energy, but the guy floored it, and I was left face down, screaming, in the street with nothing but my phone. I realize that could have gone much worse and I'm grateful it didn't, but there was no time to think, and I simply reacted. My heart is broken from my beautiful Jeep being taken, and the DC police not even trying to find it. I don't expect it to be recovered. I'm back in a rental car for now. 

Things I have learned that are pertinent to the topic:

-Carvana does not install any sort of tracking device on their cars. Nothing. I have left no stone unturned trying to find a way to track this car, but it's just not there. My Jeep is gone and it's not coming back.

-If your car gets stolen before the 7 day trial period ends, they still make you pay for it 🙄 (hey, you don't know if you don't you ask).

-Their customer support is suddenly extremely unhelpful, and borderline antagonistic, when you call them to report that you were a victim of a crime involving their car:
Them: "You SHOULD HAVE purchased insurance, and it's not our problem that you didn't!"
Me: "Um, I have insurance, thanks, I'm calling you about the gap insurance I purchased from you.."
Them: "Your GAP insurance isn't valid because your loan isn't finalized!"
Me: ".....so you gave me a car without having the funding secured?" 
Them: "File a police report, if this is an actual emergency you need to hang up and call the POLICE!!!"
Me: "I just finished telling you I sent over the police rep--.... you know, I'll just call back in a few minutes 🙄"

I'd like to say I'll be getting another car through Carvana but at this rate I'm not sure it's going to happen. After I called and reported the car as stolen and sent the police report over to them (my car is financed through them so I needed to report it), my approved APR in my profile skyrocketed up 10 points for no apparent reason aside from the car being stolen. 

Stay tuned and stay safe out there, kids.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow


ashlee2004 said:


> So I had this car for exactly 5 glorious days before I was carjacked in DC.
> 
> Yeah.....really.
> 
> ...


Wow, glad you are safe, that's the most important thing. It's a mess to deal with for sure, and hopefully your insurance company will be more helpful than Carvana. That GAP insurance thru them will be the key to not losing money. You have to fight for that if they give you a problem! Good Luck.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Wow
> 
> Wow, glad you are safe, that's the most important thing. It's a mess to deal with for sure, and hopefully your insurance company will be more helpful than Carvana. That GAP insurance thru them will be the key to not losing money. You have to fight for that if they give you a problem! Good Luck.


So sorry to hear your predicament, and what you experienced with your recently purchased car through Carvana. You have your work cut out for you with paperwork and insurance coverage, but you need to be thankful to the man upstairs that you got out of that bad experience with your life and your health.

That Pakistani Uber Eats driver had his life snuffed out within minutes of being carjacked by a 13, and a 15 year old girl. He thought it was a good idea to hang on with the driver side door open, only to have the carjacker drive away with him hanging on. The unfortunate owner of the car quickly lost his life in the subsequent crash, as he was face planted on the ground, and run over by his own car by the hijackers.
http://www.google.com/amp/s/metro.c...when-they-tried-to-steal-his-car-14321392/amp


Seamus said:


> Wow
> 
> Wow, glad you are safe, that's the most important thing. It's a mess to deal with for sure, and hopefully your insurance company will be more helpful than Carvana. That GAP insurance thru them will be the key to not losing money. You have to fight for that if they give you a problem! Good Luck.


So sorry to hear your predicament, and what you experienced with your recently purchased car through Carvana. You have your work cut out for you with paperwork and insurance coverage, but you need to be thankful to the main upstairs that you got out of that bad experience with your life and your health.

That Pakistani Uber Eats driver had his life snuffed out within minutes of being carjacked by a 13, and a 15 year old girl. He thought it was a good idea to hang on with the driver side door open, only to have the carjacker drive away with him hanging on. The unfortunate owner of the car quickly lost his life in the subsequent crash, as he was face planted and run over by his own car.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

NoPooPool said:


> So sorry to hear your predicament, and what you experienced with your recently purchased car through Carvana. You have your work cut out for you with paperwork and insurance coverage, but you need to be thankful to the main upstairs that you got out of that bad experience with your life and your health.
> 
> That Pakistani Uber Eats driver had his life snuffed out within minutes of being carjacked by a 13, and a 15 year old girl. He thought it was a good idea to hang on with the driver side door open, only to have the carjacker drive away with him hanging on. The unfortunate owner of the car quickly lost his life in the subsequent crash, as he was face planted on the ground, and run over by his own car by the hijackers.
> http://www.google.com/amp/s/metro.c...when-they-tried-to-steal-his-car-14321392/amp


As I said, it could have been worse, and I'm grateful it wasn't.

As I also said, there was no thought behind running after my car, it was a knee-jerk reaction.

Were this to happen again today I can't say with certainty that I wouldn't run after it again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> As I said, it could have been worse, and I'm grateful it wasn't.
> 
> As I also said, there was no thought behind running after my car, it was a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> Were this to happen again today I can't say with certainty that I wouldn't run after it again.


Sorry about the Jeep, glad you are not seriously hurt. I'll go check the DC section out for more info.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> As I said, it could have been worse, and I'm grateful it wasn't.
> 
> As I also said, there was no thought behind running after my car, it was a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> Were this to happen again today I can't say with certainty that I wouldn't run after it again.


I understand completely. No need to feel vilified, because that is not the purpose of my two cents.

I was merely putting it out there in case you were not aware of that other violent act of carjacking and murder.


ashlee2004 said:


> As I said, it could have been worse, and I'm grateful it wasn't.
> 
> As I also said, there was no thought behind running after my car, it was a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> Were this to happen again today I can't say with certainty that I wouldn't run after it again.


There is no need to feel vilified by my comments, because that was not the purpose of me posting my 2 cents. I was only trying to make sure that you as well as the nation of UP drivers (trying to merely earn on the gig platforms) were aware of that recent case. That crime was so similar, and is quite disturbing.

The violent carjacking and the resulting murder at the hands of two violent juvenile females snuffed the life out of Mr. Anwar in a DC minute, and changed the life of his loved ones forever.

Godspeed to you, and so thankful you are alive, and were able to live to tell about your unfortunate ordeal.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear this happened to you, but relieved to know that you weren’t seriously hurt. Good luck with all the necessary paperwork and dealing with the insurance and financial matters. Carvana should indeed make good on the gap insurance.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Dam ! I can't believe this happened to you. At least you are ok. The news has been running a story here that the 31 yr old was struck and killed by her own car cause she chanced them as they got away in Lancaster, CA.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Hope you'll get all your money out of this one.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> So I had this car for exactly 5 glorious days before I was carjacked in DC.
> 
> Yeah.....really.
> 
> ...


Holy crap that sucks. I'm guessing that you were pretty sore a few days later, one the adrenaline wore off. Glad you're safe. I hope they catch the POS that did this. Hopefully insurance takes care of everything.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

As an Uber driver I also pick up Carvana deliverers and drop off drivers fairly regularly. Those vending machines are a gimmick and they only have about 5 of them in the entire country. They have regular garages all over everywhere. Carvana's prices are quite a bit higher than regular used cars bought from a dealer. You can return a Carvana car in a week if you are not happy and they will offer you another car or refund your money.
Just FYI Hertz has gone out of business and they have thousands of their rental cars they are selling. A lot of them in the $10,000 range. Check online.
Also, if you can get a hybrid car that really helps. I dramatically lowered my gas costs when I bought a used Prius.


----------

